
Say hello to Google Home - corbinpage
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/04/say-hello-to-google-home/
======
corbinpage
As a huge Alexa fan, the big differentiator for me is the Chromecast
integration. The ability to walk into my apartment and say "Play the latest
Colbert" while I do a couple chores is a holy grail for me.

Alexa accomplishes this scenario well for audio (music/news/audio books) but
not video.

